# Need quality photos / cooperation



## studioraster (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi

We're graphic studio and our objective is to create a high quality Photoshop templates (Photo Books, Photo Cards, Photo Calendars, Invitations, etc.) We're looking for creative photographer and his pictures to present with our templates.

We're willing to place a follow backward link to your site and and indicate your name as the author on all advertising materials. If you are interested in this cooperation, please send PM to us directly.


----------



## studioraster (Jun 30, 2010)

Is anybody here who need graphic services in exchange for pictures for our photo templates ?


----------

